# Seiko Samurai??



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

What is the Seiko Samurai like in the flesh (so to speak)? I've been tempted to buy one in the past but there is something about the angular styling I'm not sure about.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

praetorian said:


> What is the Seiko Samurai like in the flesh (so to speak)? I've been tempted to buy one in the past but there is something about the angular styling I'm not sure about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing one right now and I like it







The angular case and lugs make it a refreshing change from my normal watches. It is an imposing watch that sits high and it won't suit weedy wrists so I hope you are manly







The only drawback I can think of is that I clang this watch on shop door frames more than any other watch


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep I'm extremely manly.

Bet is doesn't sit as high as my Seawolf which I also bash on doorframes.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

praetorian said:


> Yep I'm extremely manly.
> 
> Bet is doesn't sit as high as my Seawolf which I also bash on doorframes.
> 
> ...


Good to here that you are manly, far too may forum members are taking in an interest in Raketats used shorts for my liking.









Seriously, go for it, the Samurai is a substantial watch for the cash, distinctive and with a well proven movement to boot. You will lose bugger all cash should decide you it's not for you. I was ambivilant towards it when I bought it from Pauluspaolo but now it is a firm favourite.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mark is of course referring to the stainless steel version which is quite a bit heavier than the titanium version (which has a different case style to the stainless steel version) - both are big watches though. I must admit that I don't miss it half as much as I thought I was going to - they are lovely watches though & up to Seiko's usual high standards in regards to fit & finish. I used to wear it a lot but it's maybe the angular styling that eventually put me off it - maybe I just prefer my watches to be less angular or maybe I'm just not manly enough for it







?

If you like the look then go for it - I doubt that you'd be disappointed with either version.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The titanium appeals to me a lot, especially with the orange dial.

Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's a pic for you, it shows the angles to good effect, I like it







It has a lot of nice styling touches, note the crown, bezel edges and textured dial.

The watch is currently on a carbon strap that I think suits it well.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats really nice Mark, as for the carbon strap I'm with you on that one it really makes a good combination


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Thats really nice Mark, as for the carbon strap I'm with you on that one it really makes a good combination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil, I am not a bracelet person and I went through 4 straps and plenty of time before I got just the "right" one from Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a great pic Mark....I do love those angles, but Im not sure I like the bezel markers for some reason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My Alba (very similar in size to the Samurai but not angular) has a similar bezel & crown - both are knurled - I've often wondered if the Samurai bezel (& the crown for that matter) would fit the Alba. The Alba is a Seiko in all but name so I suspect that they would fit ................................... hmmmm maybe there's another franken watch in the making!!!

I'll get me coat









By the way that's a great picture Mark - I used either the original bracelet or a rhino strap when I wore the watch. The bracelet made it a bit too heavy for me (that unmanliness again?!) & the rhino made it even fatter so I think you've sussed it with that strap - very cool combo









You did know that I had Bry beadblast the watch for me didn't you?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> By the way that's a great picture Mark - I used either the original bracelet or a rhino strap when I wore the watch. The bracelet made it a bit too heavy for me (that unmanliness again?!) & the rhino made it even fatter so I think you've sussed it with that strap - very cool combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Paul, and a very good job he did of it too, like I said it has become a favourite and I didn't expect that to be so.

Don't worry about your manliness Paul, you look fine to me







but I agree the watch with the bracelet is just too much.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

They're very nice watches, although I find my SS one on bracelet too heavy to wear for very long. Hence I too adopt a carbon strap:



















I don't have large wrists (6.75") and find it wears just fine for me on a strap. The angular styling is really cool IMHO, and unlike many I'm happy with the hands on the SS version.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is my blue dial with a strap. I usually wear it on the bracelet - both light and comfortable. I don't mind the angles - all in all an excellent value watch made from an interesting and attractive material. The hands on the titanium version are among my favourite hands on any watch - the lume is excellent.


----------

